#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  How to Use Mobile Marketing to Promote your Small business?

## Wondergirl

Hi friends,

When it comes to marketing your business ,the next thing you really need to concern yourself with is mobile web marketing .




*Could you Anyone Give strategies for using mobile marketing to promote your small business ?*

----------


## Moana

> Hi friends,
> 
> When it comes to marketing your business ,the next thing you really need to concern yourself with is mobile web marketing .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Could you Anyone Give strategies for using mobile marketing to promote your small business ?*


text/*SMS marketing: Once you have permission to contact your customers, you should create the right message to get them to click on your link or opt-in to a specific promotion using text messaging.*

----------

